# Dreamer says bye bye to the continental!



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreamer was getting mats all along her rib cage and her coat is so soft that I was having trouble keeping up with the fluffy knots. Shes been in the continental since November, and I just couldn't take it anymore. So I put her in the miami with a banded TK!I took about 4" off her TK and 2" off her eras and then took her body down with a #4f. She took way better and I think she feels better too!
I was unable to upload pictures so follow link.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107418892598224725181/albums/6113907391443752113


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

She looks fabulous and free!

Enjoy new lower maintenance hair. I know she will appreciate a shorter time spent blow drying and combing. 

She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She looks _very_ chic. And that lower maintenance! You're sorely tempting me. I've been doing the high maintenance show coat for coming up on two years. And I am losing my ambition to make my Poodle a Grand Champion fast, especially when you make me drool over Dreamer. LOL. Very nice. I like how his head hair is still fairly long. And how it blends right into his ears. Did you use a blade or comb to take him down all over his body. What is a 4f? What's the f? How did you blend the back of his neck into the shorter hair over his withers? It would be cool to see a picture from behind if you have one. 

Anyway...very, very nice. And you did it yourself?! Great.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Dreamer is looking very sleek & ready for spring. I was hoping to see brother & sister both in an HCC at the next trial though 

Oh well! By the time Canaan Dog rolls around in May Racer will likely be in a new doo too


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

She looks great. I think I might go this route with Penny now that I had to shave her down anyway. She already has the long top knot and ears. Just have to grow in the legs. I guess you scissor those?

Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dreamer looks very pretty! I'm glad you left her with a nice TK and pretty bracelets! Much easier to care for, for sure!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Dreamer looks beautiful. I love the shots with his hair blowing.

pr


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone!
@poolann, I was going for that too, but we are going to FL in march and there was just no way I was gonna take her to the land of brambles and sand and keep grooming her until may. I wish I was more patient.
@Poodlebeguiled,Yes, I do groom her myself. I am very proud of the results since I'm still in high school. I would love to attend grooming school so I can work with more dogs. the #4f is 1/4" I think and it is meant for clean coats. I did blend her neck to make it look like a regular Tk with a crest on the neck and then of course it is banded. I wanted to try and show her in UKC but I just don't have the time or money. So I guess I'll just keep to performance events.
@PoodleRick, Yes, i scissor the poms. If you pull all the hair on the pom down and use a #10 blade the cut downward all around it it will bevel.I haven't scissored her poms well in a few months, but I did bevel the other day.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She looks awesome! I love the Miami and banded TK look.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Dreamer shrunk! She has such a teensy little waist. I always like seeing what is underneath all the fluff; in Dreamer's case there is a very pretty dog. More amazing is that you are still in high school... nice job!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you. She is small. She is only about 21" at the shoulder and I haven't weighed her recently, but I think shes about #35.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

She is lovely! She rocks the Miami.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That is a fabulous job!!

I'm thinking of doing Pippin into a Miami next as she has patches on her legs where the vets shaved her when she had her seizure, and she definitely needs a short body coat - I usually use a 5f. How much of the leg do you do with a 10? 

Not sure how she will look as she doesn't have the long elegant legs of a spoo and has a chunky chest, but we will see


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> That is a fabulous job!!
> 
> I'm thinking of doing Pippin into a Miami next as she has patches on her legs where the vets shaved her when she had her seizure, and she definitely needs a short body coat - I usually use a 5f. How much of the leg do you do with a 10?
> 
> Not sure how she will look as she doesn't have the long elegant legs of a spoo and has a chunky chest, but we will see


Manxcat she only uses the 10 to bevel the bottoms on the bracelets. A 5f would be fine for the body & legs. Beveling with a 10 saves lots of time rather than scissoring the entire bevel

Additionally, I'm sure Pippin would look great in a Miami. Most dogs do


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

poolann said:


> Manxcat she only uses the 10 to bevel the bottoms on the bracelets. A 5f would be fine for the body & legs. Beveling with a 10 saves lots of time rather than scissoring the entire bevel
> 
> Additionally, I'm sure Pippin would look great in a Miami. Most dogs do


Oh thanks. Didn't (don't) know what you mean by bevelling....I will have to do some more investigating before clipping!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/283029.html?1294928044

Check out the photos on this post from groomers.net. she actually describes beveling with scissors. It's a blending of the leg from the foot up into the bracelet vs a sudden transition. These photos show it nicely


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooh, thank you Poolann!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

poolann said:


> Groomers BBS: Bevels - pics of HOW TO
> 
> Check out the photos on this post from groomers.net. she actually describes beveling with scissors. It's a blending of the leg from the foot up into the bracelet vs a sudden transition. These photos show it nicely


This is the way I was taught to do it. I'll have to try using the clippers!

For some reason, I can't see the pictures of Dreamer. ? I'm sure she's gorgeous! ?

--Q


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Q she couldn't post the pics directly. You have to go to the link in the OP


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poolann said:


> Groomers BBS: Bevels - pics of HOW TO
> 
> Check out the photos on this post from groomers.net. she actually describes beveling with scissors. It's a blending of the leg from the foot up into the bracelet vs a sudden transition. These photos show it nicely


How very helpful Poolann. Thank you. I've just been doing it free hand and it never looks right. And of course, before a show, I don't touch him, but let my wonderful groomer ready him up. But for in between, those pictures and description are great.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That was the same cut of the photo I gave to the groomer for Bella, the groomer that slathered mine. She is lovely


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

poolann said:


> Q she couldn't post the pics directly. You have to go to the link in the OP


Yes, I realized that, but when I click on the link all I get is a link to google +. I'm on my iPad; maybe I'll have better luck if I try when I'm on my computer. I shall give it a try!

--Q


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sure enough, when I was finally at my "big computer," I could see the pictures just fine. 

What a transformation! She looks marvelous. I like the Miami and the banded topknot. Lovely!

--Q


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you great


----------

